# Lupus Anticoagulant



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

That's the diagnosis - the reason for our miscarriages.

The good news is that it is easy to treat and we can expect to have a succesful pregnancy in the future.

The frustrating part is that in order to be 100% sure of the diagnosis we need to have the test done twice with a 12 week waiting period inbetween. Apparently there can be false positives for this test and if I took blood thinners during my next pregnancy and I did not have Lupus Anticoagulant then I could miscarry because of the thinners.

So, we have to wait and get another test done at the end of July, results in August, probably get the green light to TTC in September.

I'm disappointed at the wait but glad to have an answer.


----------



## VeganPregnancy (Apr 3, 2007)

This doesn't seem like the right thing to say, but that seems like somewhat exciting news for you.
I'm happy you have an answer.

How did they diagnose it??


----------



## 5thAttempt (Apr 22, 2006)

it sounds strange, but i am very happy fo you. my lovenox/heparin baby is sitting on my lap right now (i had 4 m/c before him). my diagnosis is different but treatment was the same.

nak


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

It must be so refreshing to have a diagnosis, but of course I am sorry you're going through this.

I have lupus and just recently tested positive for the antibody following the Russell's Viper Venom Time (I LOVE that name). They're also testing for anticardiolipin antibodies. If these are both positive, I won't hesitate to go on low molecular weight heparin therapy for life and definitely pregnancy.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamanurse* 
It must be so refreshing to have a diagnosis, but of course I am sorry you're going through this.

I have lupus and just recently tested positive for the antibody following the Russell's Viper Venom Time (I LOVE that name). They're also testing for anticardiolipin antibodies. If these are both positive, I won't hesitate to go on low molecular weight heparin therapy for life and definitely pregnancy.

I tested positive on both the Lupus Anticoagulant test and the Russel Viper Venom Time test. They are redoing the test in 3 months to be sure and I am not allowed to get pregnant in the meantime. The OB I saw didn't comment about any health repercussions outside of pregnancy so I will see my regular doctor to talk about that.

I am glad to have a diagnosis but I am very frustrated with the delay. I am also wondering if this will risk me out of a homebirth or my midwife care. I love my midwife so that would be really upsetting.

It's funny how one's prespective changes. Six months ago I did NOT want another summer baby, I would not have considered having my baby in teh hospital and I would most certainly not have been happy with the thought of using an OB.

Right now I would happily have a c-section in Texas on the hottest day of the year just to have another sweet baby in my arms.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

Run a google search on lupus anticoagulant and you'll get a good idea of what's going on. If you don't otherwise have lupus, then testing positive for lupus anticoagulant doesn't necessarily mean you have longterm health implications.

Talk to your midwife about your homebirth concerns. Before finding out about testing positive for lupus anticoagulant (up 'til yesterday definitively) I thought I'd be having a homebirth. Now.. I think it's outside of my comfort level if I will be taking LMW heparin. It's a medical thing and I would want my pregnancy/birth managed somewhat medically. I'm probably going to go with the CNM practice out of a local hospital with a perinatologist backup.

Just ran a google search and the Wikipedia definition is pretty good. A little objective with scientific language, but gave a pretty good run-down.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Congratulations on your diagnosis - I know that sounds odd but blood clotting disorders are so treatable during pregnancy. I too have a LMWH babe here sleeping next to me.

I booked a homebirth on LMWH here in the UK after a bit of a battle. The OBs made a plan different post partum bleeding risks for x number of hours after injecting. As it was dd arrived 36 hours after my last shot and in hospital but nothing to do with the clotting or lack of it.

Good luck
Rachel


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I have 2 very rare clotting disorders so I know the relief to have a diagnosis. You should hop on over to the women with blood clotting disorders thread in H&H.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 

The frustrating part is that in order to be 100% sure of the diagnosis we need to have the test done twice with a 12 week waiting period inbetween. Apparently there can be false positives for this test and if I took blood thinners during my next pregnancy and I did not have Lupus Anticoagulant then I could miscarry because of the thinners.

What? since when? I don't have a diagnosed clotting disorder, but my perinatologist said it was a good idea to take Lovenox because my second-trimester miscarriage conformed to the symptoms and signs of a miscarriage from a clotting disorder. He said (and I confirmed with internet searches) that it would not hurt the fetus or increase miscarriage risk, but it could have some risks to me (for example, I had to have a hospital birth because of the increased PPH risk-- in case of emergency transfusion, hospitals are where the blood is). I certainly have never heard of anyone miscarrying because of anticoagulants. Anyway, my Lovenox baby was born healthy.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolar2* 
What? since when? I don't have a diagnosed clotting disorder, but my perinatologist said it was a good idea to take Lovenox because my second-trimester miscarriage conformed to the symptoms and signs of a miscarriage from a clotting disorder. He said (and I confirmed with internet searches) that it would not hurt the fetus or increase miscarriage risk, but it could have some risks to me (for example, I had to have a hospital birth because of the increased PPH risk-- in case of emergency transfusion, hospitals are where the blood is). I certainly have never heard of anyone miscarrying because of anticoagulants. Anyway, my Lovenox baby was born healthy.

I have no idea. I am just going by what I was told.


----------



## babyomom (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrat's on the diagnosis. I have my lovenox baby after 10 years and 14 m/c's.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
I have no idea. I am just going by what I was told.

Please get a second opinion if your test is negative. Either your perinatologist is wrong or mine is, and it is worth finding out which!


----------

